# Male won't breed my female (he tries but wont fall off)



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Mar 7, 2011)

What do i do i put the female in and he tries to breed her buy wont fall off like he normally does. They are both californians please help!


----------



## hoodat (Mar 7, 2011)

ThePartyAnimal95 said:
			
		

> What do i do i put the female in and he tries to breed her buy wont fall off like he normally does. They are both californians please help!


She probably isn't cooperating. A doe has to lift the hindquarters so he can make contact. If she tucks her hindquarters he can't reach her. Some does just won't breed or perhaps she is too young. Some does just plain take a disliking to a certain buck.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 7, 2011)

This may not help but I had the same problem with a pair of flemish giants this year. The buck would go on top of the doe but he wouldn't fall off he just kept jumping on top of her. (this was 2 months ago and I got a little worried because she had no babies). So I decided to try the buck again and he did the same thing, mount her but not fall off. 

Well it has been 30 days and my female flemish giant is as big as a watermelon. She is making a nest and has even pulled some of her fur out. I am 99 percent sure that the breeding worked but to be sure ill have to keep checking for babies.


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for the replies but when i put the female in her tail is raised and ears erect. She has been bred by this buck last year could this be shes not in heat?


----------

